# Movember support



## CJ van Tonder (14/11/16)

Hey Guys and Girls 

I would like to ask your support in the movember challenge all our guys in our company are taking part and contributing.

We could realy use your help with a shilling or a dollar. All I'm going to ask if you can please make a R10 donation to http://mobro.co/13445800

Please do not feel forced or offended by this post.

Thank you.
CJ van Tonder 







Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

A very worthy cause @CJ van Tonder 
You should feel proud mate


----------

